# Uber Tip % similiar to a MLB hitter



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills, sign stealing, or even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.

It's similar to being a Rideshare Driver. I don't care how clean your car is, how much friendly small talk you can bring up, how smooth of a ride you provide, whether you provide a phone charger or not, or whether you play good music you will not be tipped on well over 50% of your rides. Since mid November I started back doing this gig. Since then I've done 262 Trips and I've been tipped on 77 of those trips. That's a .293 batting average. The average Tip amount for me was $3. 

Post your batting average


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think it’s closer to Steph Curry’s three point shooting percentage (.435) on my airport trips.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective



Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective



Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective



Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective



Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective



Cdub2k said:


> The Best Major League Baseball players bat .300-.350 in any given season
> In other words no amount of training, film study, repetitive drills,


But not doing them or even enough of them will dramatically lower your average.



Cdub2k said:


> even taking HGH or steroids will stop even the best of the best from making an out at least 65% of the time.


But it WILL increase their slugging percentage.

Slugging percentage is total based ÷ total at bats where batting average is simply total hits ÷ at bats.

If I know what pitch is coming and or where it will be located, I increase my chance of not only a hit but good solid contact. If I'm X amount stronger, I hit the ball harder, futher, if my reflexes and eyesight are sharper, I will hit the ball more.

If I hit 20 home runs per year with a 350 ba, I'll always have a job and make decent money (by mlb standards)

If I do things you mentioned. My batting average may only slightly improve, but if I hit 20 more home runs and twice as many doubles per season, I'll be a super star with with a 2 or 3 hundred million dollar contract.

I believe you can affect the amount you are tipped by doing simple things. Just being friendly and personable is, in my opinion, not only the easiest but the most effective

All that said, I dont do shit extra, but I am friendly, most of the time.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I must be the Bob Ueker of the rideshare drivers because I'm batting around .200 or 1 in 5 tip.


----------



## Tarvus (Oct 3, 2018)

Batting .391 since the 1st of January. I never really tracked this metric before now.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Tarvus said:


> Batting .391 since the 1st of January. I never really tracked this metric before now.


391 will get you in the Hall of Fame


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

Maybe 20% overall. I guess I'm Michael Jordan when he played baseball. Although I don't know his stats off the top of my head.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Tarvus said:


> Batting .391 since the 1st of January. I never really tracked this metric before now.


Mine was .385 last week which prompted me to see what the previous week averages were like. One week was disgustingly awful which kind of balanced out my excellent weeks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UbaBrah said:


> Maybe 20% overall. I guess I'm Michael Jordan when he played baseball. Although I don't know his stats off the top of my head.


Right around that, .203 or so.


----------

